# Mk3 virtual cockpit without maps



## Sherif90 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I have just bought my 2016 TT 2.0 quattro few days ago but it was like a demo or show room car. The problem is that the software menu doesnt have navigation or maps to open and i dont have the full multi function, although i have the bang oufsen sound system , can i update the software to have at least the maps shown or it can never be ?


----------



## Jester7677 (Apr 26, 2017)

Did you buy from a dealer? I'm not sure how the maps are loaded, but it may be a DVD or SD card that they forgot to put back in the car. Many dealers remove them to prevent theft.


----------



## Sherif90 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you for yoy quick answer , so you mean that the maps of the mk3 are provided in an SD card ? As when i open the main menu and i dont see the navigation as a choice


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Sherif90 said:


> Thank you for yoy quick answer , so you mean that the maps of the mk3 are provided in an SD card ? As when i open the main menu and i dont see the navigation as a choice


Maps are *updated* via SD card, but then copied by the nav to internal FLASH storage. No need for SD card to be present after that. New cars with nav do *not* come with SD card and maps work "out of the box".
There have been threads recently about if it is possible for dealer to retro-spectively activate the nav on the VC.
Were you sold the vehicle on the basis it had navigation? If so dealer should be compensating or rectifying for lack of that.


----------



## Sherif90 (Dec 25, 2016)

If the flash mem can be updated this means there is a read/write access to this mem block having the maps which might allow to flash them. But i dont know if it will have R/W access through CAN or whatever they use to communicate with the car


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sherif90 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just bought my 2016 TT 2.0 quattro few days ago but it was like a demo or show room car. The problem is that the software menu doesnt have navigation or maps to open and i dont have the full multi function, although i have the bang oufsen sound system , can i update the software to have at least the maps shown or it can never be ?


Do you not have the full multi function steering wheel? also do you have the Sim card slot in your MMI in the glovebox or just 2 SD card slots?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sherif90 said:


> If the flash mem can be updated this means there is a read/write access to this mem block having the maps which might allow to flash them. But i dont know if it will have R/W access through CAN or whatever they use to communicate with the car


As retro installations are usually around £1500 I can't see it being as easy as that. 
I suspect that installation of the flash memory is part of the retro install.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Sherif90 said:


> If the flash mem can be updated this means there is a read/write access to this mem block having the maps which might allow to flash them. But i don't know if it will have R/W access through CAN or whatever they use to communicate with the car


Also doubt it's that easy. As there is already a built in mechanism for updating the SSD FLASH (from an SD card) there really is no point in providing additional access over CAN. Not to mention the amount of time this would take as CAN almost certainly doesn't have the bandwidth for that kind of work.

Undoubtedly there are also additional configuration settings required at the very least, if not additional hardware and perhaps software. Although that is by no means a certainty. Often there are significant cost savings and business benefits to making all hardware the same and providing software enabling for "premium" functions.



> As retro installations are usually around £1500 I can't see it being as easy as that.


Retro prices are set by Audi in line with factory fit option. Or if being provided by a third party - if that's possible - significantly in line with those prices. As such, no real indication of cost, work involved or any extra hardware being required. Obviously Audi are not going to be offering it cheaper than factory fit, where it's a £1490 option! Maps have been software upgradable on previous generation MMI systems.

I'm not saying it's definitely a software/configuration only upgrade here, but could very likely be the case.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

There are several threads on this forum on retrofitting the Navigation pack.
Bascially I think the "SD Nav" option (often found as an option on the A3 and similar) may only be possible for MY17 and later (may even be wrong about that). Otherwise it would be a full retrofit, at about £1500 or so. Early Mk3 models had unusual combinations of kit that had most of the tech pack, without the navigation. I don't think it will be possible.
Was it bought from a dealer and was it advertised as with Nagivation? Either way did you not check out the specification before buying?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

jryoung said:


> There are several threads on this forum on retrofitting the Navigation pack.
> Bascially I think the "SD Nav" option (often found as an option on the A3 and similar) may only be possible for MY17 and later (may even be wrong about that). Otherwise it would be a full retrofit, at about £1500 or so. Early Mk3 models had unusual combinations of kit that had most of the tech pack, without the navigation. I don't think it will be possible.
> Was it bought from a dealer and was it advertised as with Nagivation? Either way did you not check out the specification before buying?


I've been to my local Audi dealer for a quote for this,my tts is MY17,parts needed are M A8v0 060 884 AH this is the memory card with the maps on it and this costs £150
Then you also need M A8s0 063 192. This is for the installation and activation of the maps by Audi which takes approximately 1 hour and this is £1213.83 it also states sometimes the headlights need reconfiguring after activation.
So total price for navigation retrofit by Audi is £1636.60 for a MY17 car.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Reasty said:


> I've been to my local Audi dealer for a quote for this,my tts is MY17,parts needed are M A8v0 060 884 AH this is the memory card with the maps on it and this costs £150


Tell them you'll download and install your own maps from MyAudi to your own SD card and save yourself that £150!


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

i confirm that in italy, the cost for retrofit, is around 1800€, for activation navi and sd with map.
Really, is not a full retrofit, because the main unit is the same, without sim (in the connectivity pack with navi predisposition, we dont' have the sim, but only 2 sd and hdd 10 gb), then without audi connect...

i've inserted on TT my sd maps from my my17 audi a3 with busines pack (navi nromal, not plus, and the sim audi installed on the navi, not in main unit) and dont' work, obviouvsly...


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

luca1981mo said:


> i confirm that in italy, the cost for retrofit, is around 1800€, for activation navi and sd with map.
> Really, is not a full retrofit, because the main unit is the same, without sim (in the connectivity pack with navi predisposition, we dont' have the sim, but only 2 sd and hdd 10 gb), then without audi connect...
> 
> i've inserted on TT my sd maps from my my17 audi a3 with busines pack (navi nromal, not plus, and the sim audi installed on the navi, not in main unit) and dont' work, obviouvsly...


I'm from Italy too and I've done the retrofit for the nav function with the maps.
I have paied 500 €! Do not ask me what Audi done on my car because I don't know. The dealer with my frame number has ordered in AUDI what is necessary for the retrofit (probably the sd car with the maps and an activation code)
My unit is the same that I have before the retrofit, they don't changed it :wink:


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> luca1981mo said:
> 
> 
> > i confirm that in italy, the cost for retrofit, is around 1800€, for activation navi and sd with map.
> ...


impossibile!!!  your tt is my? my tt is assembled at 03/16, my dealer, with VIN, have tell my:

1500€ activation nav
240€ sd maps

your dealer where is? your tt is imported or italian? they have the connectivity pack with navi predisposition?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

luca1981mo said:


> impossibile!!!  your tt is my? my tt is assembled at 03/16, my dealer, with VIN, have tell my:
> 
> 1500€ activation nav
> 240€ sd maps


Well, not impossible - but greatly under-estimating the value of the product.
At that price we'd all be spec-ing our cars without navigation, and then retro fitting it!

As for the 240€ for the SD card and maps. NOT required. As I said previously. Just pay for the activation and then download your own copy of the maps from MyAudi and install. €240 is a very expensive SD card!


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> luca1981mo said:
> 
> 
> > impossibile!!!  your tt is my? my tt is assembled at 03/16, my dealer, with VIN, have tell my:
> ...


do you have activated the navi at low cost?
i've an a3 with navi and audi connect, do is it possible to copy the map on a3 sd, in a new sd and for install it on TT?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i have been onto my audi a few times and nowhere can i see where to download the maps,all there is in the download section is some audi wallpapers and some documents no map downloads to be seen anywhere


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasty said:


> i have been onto my audi a few times and nowhere can i see where to download the maps,all there is in the download section is some audi wallpapers and some documents no map downloads to be seen anywhere


If you go to Audi Connect Services do you not have Map update along with Traffic info and Twitter?


----------



## luca1981mo (Dec 1, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > i have been onto my audi a few times and nowhere can i see where to download the maps,all there is in the download section is some audi wallpapers and some documents no map downloads to be seen anywhere
> ...


for my a3 with audo connect for 3 months, i don't have!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > i have been onto my audi a few times and nowhere can i see where to download the maps,all there is in the download section is some audi wallpapers and some documents no map downloads to be seen anywhere
> ...


No it just say your vehicle is not equipt with audi connect services,looks like im being forced to buy the £150 Sd card :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS comes with connect updates for 3years as standard with the navpack, take it up with your dealer or AUK CS.


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

"this is...impossible. Impossible is Your pijamas" [from movie the mask]

My car is a my 2015.
Is imported from Germany.
The dealer with my VIN, Audi says that I needs two thing, an activation code (210€) and the maps (220€). Then installation and taxes so final price is 500€. I say shut up and take my money! And I have the nav function activated with 2017 maps.
My car don't have the myaudi connect so on the site I cannot download nothing.

That's all.

If someone don't believe me, it's not my problem. I have retrofitted the nav with that price and I'm happy. Probably the my2015 for German market are different, I don't know.

I think that AUDI make a big sausage with different markets and version. Some service work in some country, other no...who cares.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Reasty said:


> No it just say your vehicle is not equipt with audi connect services,looks like im being forced to buy the £150 Sd card :x


Well, my assumption was that the £1500 was the cost of the upgrade to enable the Nav (along with the connect services which is the option if you order it from the factory). So at that point you should have access to AudiConnect (or Audi UK CS should be able to arrange it for you) and then at that point (not before) download the maps for yourself.

I would ascertain exactly what you are getting for your £1500 upfront. If it does not include map updates for 3 years, then you are going to be shelling out £150 ever 6 months if you want to keep your maps up to date.

If the £1500 doesn't include Audi Connect, or at at the very least 3 years of 6 monthly map updates, then it seems like a very expensive "upgrade" indeed. Keeping in mind that £1500 is the cost of Nav(+AudiConnect) option from the factory - and so therefore at least what you might expect to pay for the retro-fit.


----------



## iRedo (Feb 27, 2017)

HI Any chance you can share details of your dealer, I would like to do it to my car too.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It can now be done by retrofitting specialists for much less than Audi charge. As eluded to by other posters the early Mk3s have all the hardware there already. They've got the same head unit as an A3 with MMI High or a Golf Mk7 with Discover Pro Nav, and the obligatory GPS receiver is there from the factory. I had mine activated shortly after purchasing last year. Couldn't believe that the car already had the 2015 maps on the hard drive, but I had them updated to 2017 at the same time anyway.

The £2k option price for the Tech Pack is pure profiteering and wholly unjustified


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Try a poster called alex-retro. He has replied to a number of threads about this sort of thing. He gets good reviews from previous customers on the bay of e. He comments about this very thing on page 4 of this thread. viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1375297&start=45


----------

